# Heros in Tucson



## Desert scorps (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m down in Tucson for the next few days, anyone got experience finding heros down here? I could even go to Phoenix as well, that wouldn’t be a problem. I know it’s pretty late in the season, but temps during the day are reaching about 90°F so i feel like i may still have a chance, but i’d love to find one as i’ve ALWAYS wanted to find one.
Any info is appreciated, but if you’re more comfortable doing it through PM’s that’s totally understandable and mine are open!


----------



## chanda (Nov 13, 2021)

I've seen them in both the Tucson & Payson areas - but only following a rain (once in the fall, and once in the late spring).


----------

